# Klamottenstil



## YGLT (31. Juli 2007)

Guten tach!
Surfer tragen Quiksilver in ihrer Freizeit, Snowboarder Burton, Skater ês/carhartt/vans etc. 
Doch was macht einen Biker in der Fußgängerzone erkennbar, wenn er mal nicht aufm Rad ist?

Ich kenne keine Klamottenmarke, die auf dem Markt wirklich etabliert ist und die speziell mit der Bikerszene in Verbindung gebracht wird?! (Freizeitkleidung)
Wie kommts?


----------



## lanki (31. Juli 2007)

Also ich trage normale Sachen, Jeans und T-Shirt...

Aber Marken für Biker wären meiner Meinung...Scott, Fox, ...Die wären passend....
Außerdem gibt es von div. Herstellern auch für die Freizeit T-Shirts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (31. Juli 2007)

YGLT schrieb:


> Guten tach!
> Surfer tragen Quiksilver in ihrer Freizeit, Snowboarder Burton, Skater ês/carhartt/vans etc.
> Doch was macht einen Biker in der Fußgängerzone erkennbar, wenn er mal nicht aufm Rad ist?
> 
> ...



Also ich bin nur Radlfahrer, trage aber trotzdem Quiksilver, Burton, es,carhartt und auch vans....

Schlimm??


----------



## Schmittler (31. Juli 2007)

die radfahrer erkennt man nicht an den speziellen klamotten sondern an den weißen streifen an den handgelenken, die wegen der handschuhe nicht braun werden


----------



## Stompy (31. Juli 2007)

YGLT schrieb:


> Wie kommts?



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Biker im Schnitt älter sind als 14 (Skater) oder 19 (Surfer). Entsprechend wenig Wert legen viele Biker auf "Gruppenzugehörigkeit" durch Klamotten im Privatleben.

Außerdem ist Radbekleidung normalerweise eher funktionell, als stylish. Deshalb lässt sich daraus schwer ein Stil für den Alltag ableiten.


----------



## Jocki (31. Juli 2007)

Na, italienische Maßanzüge-was sonst?!


----------



## YGLT (31. Juli 2007)

Stompy schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Radbekleidung normalerweise eher funktionell, als stylish. Deshalb lässt sich daraus schwer ein Stil für den Alltag ableiten.




Die Surferanzüge von Quiksilver und Billabong sind ebenfalls sehr funktionell. Die Marken produzieren jedoch dazu sehr stylische und qualitativ hochwertige Klamotten für die Freizeit. Die werden dann auch von vielen getragen, die vielleicht nicht in die Sparte "Gruppendazugehörigkeit" einzustufen wären. Sowas müsste mal eine Bikermarke schaffen.

Ich glaube, dass die Surfszene und Skaterszene sich einfach einen richtigen Lifestyle angeschafft haben, den man mit den Klamotten ausdrücken kann.
Die Bikerszene steht dem noch weit nach!


----------



## eD_Die (31. Juli 2007)

3Essen - Wir sind MTB?  

3EssenPage
3EssenShop

Weiß ja nicht ob die Marke hier im Forum bekannt ist.


----------



## fox-racing (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke FOX-racing hat mit Abstand mal die größte Auswahl an Freizeitklamotten und glaube mit FOX bringt man Biken und Crossen am ehesten in Verbindung. Also ich trage in meiner Freizeit sehr viele Sachen von FOX, vom Kopf bis zum Fuß haben die ALLES  .
Und über die Qualität brauchen wir uns hier nicht zu unterhalten, da lassen die auch im Freizeitbereich gar nix anbrennen !!!

Ride FOX  
fox-racing


----------



## fivepole (1. August 2007)

YGLT schrieb:


> Guten tach!
> Surfer tragen Quiksilver in ihrer Freizeit, Snowboarder Burton, Skater ês/carhartt/vans etc.
> Doch was macht einen Biker in der Fußgängerzone erkennbar, wenn er mal nicht aufm Rad ist?
> 
> ...



Ähm, vielleicht weil sich kaum jemand seine Identität nur mit seiner gelegentlichen Freizeitbeschäftigung definiert? Oder auch, weil manche von uns für so pubertären Käse zu alt sind? Oder möglichweise deshalb, weil es aufs Biken ankommt und nicht aufs "in Szene setzen"?

Aber dennoch: 3Essen, Sombrio, Maloja, Vans, Fox leider auch ... in unserer "Szene" gibt es so ein paar Labels, die dennoch öfters getragen werden.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2007)

Ich hab ein Ratzefatze T-Shirt. Ich konnt nicht widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2007)

Ich trage immer Shirts von Beretta, Smith & Wesson und SIG Sauer, denn ich bin Sportschütze. Dazu eine Everlast-Jacke (ich boxe) und Hosen von Levi's (ich höre gerne Rockmusik). An den Füßen trage ich Reitstiefel. Leider ist da kein Platz mehr für Bikeklamotten.


----------



## polo (1. August 2007)

ich wickele mich in tibetanische gebetsfahnen


----------



## kaizi (1. August 2007)

häng die doch ne alte kette um den hals...


----------



## MTBasti (2. August 2007)

Gutes Thema! Ich kaufe mir gerade folgende T-Shirts:

von Carrier






[/url][/IMG]

von Raynec





[/url][/IMG]

von Ruffneck





[/url][/IMG]

sowas wie Fox käme für mich nicht in Frage. Wieso Werbung machen und dafür auch noch bezahlen?
Wenn jemand noch weitere Sachen in der Richtung kennt bitte posten!


----------



## ne0vo (2. August 2007)

@basti wo gibt es solche shirts? gerade die letzten beiden..

edit: hat sich erledigt.. google war schneller


----------



## jooonas (2. August 2007)

also ich denke mal, dass die t-shirt so ziemlich alle sportarten ansprechen... con schnitt her, was eben die sportart nach außen bringt, sind glaube ich die labels, wie z.b fox zum biken, burton/nitro zub boarden... usw. aber alles in allem bin ich boarder und biker zugleich, und ich zieh mich nicht wirklich nach jahreszeit anders an, dass man sieht welche sportart ich betreibe, 

ach nur so, aber das mit der gruppenzugehörtigkeit trifft nicht auf alle Jugendlichen zu, wie es oben genannt wurde... und nur weil der schnitt von bikern etwas höher liegt als z.b bei skatern heißt das meiner meinung nach nicht all zu viel


naja noch zu oben, da sagte jemand dass der billabong neo-anzug auch fuktionstüchtig ist... da sag ich nur: haste schon mal jemanden in der fußgängerzone mim neo-anzug laufen sehN??

gruß Jooonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

zerschundene Knie, Schienbeine und Ellbogen sind auch ganz gute Erkennungszeichen.

Also immer schön kurz tragen


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

jooonas schrieb:


> naja noch zu oben, da sagte jemand dass der billabong neo-anzug auch fuktionstüchtig ist... da sag ich nur: haste schon mal jemanden in der fußgängerzone mim neo-anzug laufen sehN??
> 
> gruß Jooonas



ja ...... am Karneval


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu alt (30) aber ich bin der Meinung, die Menschheit könnte mal wieder mehr wert auf ein gepflegteres äußeres legen. Immer nur in T-shirts mit Logoaufdruck, Jeans und Sportschuhen rumzulaufen ist doch armselig. 
Außerdem punktet man damit bei den Mädels nicht wirklich .
Man demonstriert über sein äußeres schließlich auch die persönliche Wertschätzung die man seinem Gegenüber bzw. dem gesellschaftlichen Ereigniss entegegenbringt.

Ich lauf zwar nicht im Maßanzug rum, aber ein schönes Hemd, gute Lederschuhe und meinetwegen Jeans halte ich persönlich schon für passendere Freizeitkleidung.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich lauf zwar nicht im Maßanzug rum, aber ein schönes Hemd, gute Lederschuhe und meinetwegen Jeans halte ich persönlich schon für passendere Freizeitkleidung.



Eigentlich reicht mir der berufliche "Kostümzwang" schon, da bin ich ganz froh, wenn ich zu Hause nicht auch noch Hemden tragen muß. 

Natürlich trage ich nicht nur Schlabberklamotten, es hängt eben vom Anlaß ab.


----------



## delwin (2. August 2007)

Ich trage vom Skater bis zum Business Outfit alles. Doch erkennbar bin ich an meiner *POLAR* Uhr, die ich eigentlich immer trage. 

Gruss
Delwin


----------



## Fretchen (2. August 2007)

Hab am Sonntag zwei Jeans verschönert.
Material: altes Shirt (darf nur meine Oma nicht mitkriegen, die hats mir gekauft), alter Bikini (Quicksilver, ham sich nur nach längeren Aufenthalten im Salzwasser die Gummis aufgelöst - hab ihn immer unter dem Tauchanzug angehabt......)

Dazu Nadel, verschiedene Fäden, Stecknadeln und etwas Geschick und Nerven.

Resultat zwei starke Unikate und ein tauber Daumen.


PS: Mädels in Ballerinas und Leggins mit Taschen, die scheinbar den Axelschweiß auffangen sollen steinigen!


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Zuhause reichen mir eigentlich meist ne short von north face - Tshirt find ich im Sommer überflüssig. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit- sei es in der Fußgängerzone, im Kino, im Restaurant möchte ich zumindest einen gewissen Mindeststandard an guter Kleidung tragen.
Vor allem sollte man nie die Macht guter Kleidung unterschätzen. Man wird immer respektvoller behandelt-egal von wem.

Ich freu mich schließlich auch wenn andere gut angezogen sind- besonders natürlich beim hübscheren Geschlecht


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu alt (30) aber ich bin der Meinung, die Menschheit könnte mal wieder mehr wert auf ein gepflegteres äußeres legen. Immer nur in T-shirts mit Logoaufdruck, Jeans und Sportschuhen rumzulaufen ist doch armselig.
> Außerdem punktet man damit bei den Mädels nicht wirklich .
> *Man demonstriert über sein äußeres schließlich auch die persönliche Wertschätzung die man seinem Gegenüber bzw. dem gesellschaftlichen Ereigniss entegegenbringt.*



Ja, eben.  Da mich ein Großteil der Menschheit am A... lecken kann... 

Nee im Ernst: Ich trage was bequem ist und was mir gefällt. Und das sind eben Jeans und T-Shirts.



Jocki schrieb:


> Ich lauf zwar nicht im Maßanzug rum, aber ein schönes Hemd, gute Lederschuhe und meinetwegen Jeans halte ich persönlich schon für passendere Freizeitkleidung.



Hemd und Jeans ist Uniform für Maschinenbaustudenten  Geht gar nicht. Noch schlimmer ist Jeans & Sakko.  

Also entweder Casual oder Anzug, aber letzteres bitte nur wenn's zum Anlass passt.


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man nie die Macht guter Kleidung unterschätzen. Man wird immer respektvoller behandelt-egal von wem.



Wenn mir jemand in Jeans und Hemd gegenübersteht dann denke ich nur: "Boah, 30 Jahre alt und noch immer das anziehen was Mutti rauslegt.".

Ich weiss nicht ob ich den dann zwangsläufig repektvoller behandle.


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

Adam's Kostüm 




interresant wirds in der Fußgängerzone an der Eisdiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Könntest froh sein, wenn Dir deine Mutti solche Klamotten rauslegt wie ich sie trage .

Ich bevorzuge es allerdings mir meine Klamotten von sehr attraktiven Frauen ausziehen zu lassen. Wenn Du nicht weißt wozu- schick ne PM, dann erklär ichs Dir!


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

ooooohmmmmmmm

ganz entspannt bleiben


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Jo, sorry aber bei der Steilvorlage von Backfish konnt ich nicht anders!


----------



## oatom (2. August 2007)

Wie sieht es mit Maloja aus? Die machen doch ganze gute Streetwear für Biker.


----------



## Fretchen (2. August 2007)

Als ich meinen Mann kennenlernte, meinte er auch zu unserem ersten date im Hemd erscheinen zu müssen.
Ich dachte: Oh nein, nicht schon wieder so einer. 
(Er erwies sich glücklicherweise eigentlich als T-Shirt und Kappu Träger!)

Mein erster Freund war Hemd/Jeansträger und Weichei, der von Mutti geputz, gebügelt und gekocht bekam.......
Ich glaube ich war ihm in der Öffentlichkeit peinlich - dabei hatte ich noch nicht mal die ganzen Tattoos


----------



## polo (2. August 2007)

oatom schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Maloja aus? Die machen doch ganze gute Streetwear für Biker.





>  Maloja  bedeutet für uns heute mehr als nur ein unvergesslicher, geographischer Fleck auf der Landkarte,  Maloja  hat sich vielmehr zu einem Lebensgefühl entwickelt. Daher der Name für unsere Firma und unsere Marke.  Maloja  ist nicht an Jahreszeiten gebunden, es kennt keine Alterszielgruppen, ist nicht an Abgrenzungen innerhalb sportlicher Sparten interessiert.  Maloja  lässt sich an jedem Ort und zu jeder Zeit entdecken. Ein bisschen  Maloja  steckt in jedem Kopf und jedem Herzen. Man muss sich lediglich auf die Suche nach neuen stillen Wegen abseits der Masse begeben. Vielleicht inspiriert unser Katalog dazu. In diesem Sinn wünschen wir allen unseren Kunden, Lieferanten und nicht zuletzt unseren Mitarbeitern und uns selbst noch unzählige genussvolle Maloja -Erlebnisse!


:kotz:


----------



## Freistiler (2. August 2007)

Kurze Hosen, das ganze Jahr. Man ist dann auch leicht an den weißen Streifen der Schoner zu erkennen.


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

alte, verwaschene, löchrige t-hemden 
längst in vergessenheit geratener stromgitarrenbands 
und irgend ne hose...
ist doch nicht so schwer, oder.

den rest hebt man scih für beerdigungen oder ähnliches auf.

btw: jocki, Du bügelst bestimmt auch deine t-shirts, oder


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge es allerdings mir meine Klamotten von sehr attraktiven Frauen ausziehen zu lassen.



Kostet das dann Aufpreis? 



Fretchen schrieb:


> Als ich meinen Mann kennenlernte, meinte er auch zu unserem ersten date im Hemd erscheinen zu müssen.
> Ich dachte: Oh nein, nicht schon wieder so einer.
> (Er erwies sich glücklicherweise eigentlich als T-Shirt und Kappu Träger!)
> 
> ...




 

Das meinte ich.



"Kariertes Hemd und Samenstau, ich studier Maschinenbau!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Als ich meinen Mann kennenlernte, meinte er auch zu unserem ersten date im Hemd erscheinen zu müssen.
> Ich dachte: Oh nein, nicht schon wieder so einer.
> (Er erwies sich glücklicherweise eigentlich als T-Shirt und Kappu Träger!)
> 
> ...



Dein armer erster Freund....wohnt bestimmt immer noch Zuhause

Ich hoffe dein Mann hatte bei eurer Hochtzeit wenigstens ein Hemd an 
Über eine Krawatte brauchen wir ja jetzt nicht diskutieren


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> btw: jocki, Du bügelst bestimmt auch deine t-shirts, oder



ohne scheiss ......ne freundin meiner frau bügelt sogar unterhosen


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Ich geh jetzt nach Hause und sag meiner Mutti wie gemein ihr zu mir seid-damit ihrs wißt! !

Aber eure Aussagen bestätigen doch meine Meinung: Unser Kleidungsstil beeinflußt die Meinung unserer Mitmenschen über uns sehr stark. völlig unabhängig davon welche Persönlichkeit in den Kleidern drinnen steckt.

Ich habe einfach festgestellt, dass man in entsprechender Kleidung vieles leichter erreichen kann (ok ich gefalle mir dabei auch sehr gut).

Während andere im gelöcherten IronMaidenshirt sich darüber freuen dass Omi sich vor Ihnen (völlig unberechtigt) zu Tode ängstigt.


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

Omis wissen mittlerweile ganz genau dass Trickbetrüger und Serienmörder eher ein ordentlich gebügeltes Hemd als ein durchlöchertes Rock'n'Roll-Shirt tragen würden.


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Omis wissen mittlerweile ganz genau *dass Trickbetrüger und Serienmörder eher ein ordentlich gebügeltes Hemd als ein durchlöchertes Rock'n'Roll-Shirt tragen würden.*



das erkläre ich denen bei der grenzkontrolle auch dauernd...

insofern gebe ich jocki ja sogar recht mit seiner theorie.
allerdings finde ich die aussage,
dass iron maiden in vergessenheit geraten sind 
äh... diskussionswürdig.


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ohne scheiss ......ne freundin meiner frau bügelt sogar unterhosen


ich halte sowas ja immer noch für ne urbane legende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Oh, ironmaiden ist definitv nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Wobei ich persönlich ja Metallica bevorzuge, Halloween fand ich aber auch ganz cool.


----------



## RobkicK (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu alt (30) aber ich bin der Meinung, die Menschheit könnte mal wieder mehr wert auf ein gepflegteres äußeres legen. Immer nur in T-shirts mit Logoaufdruck, Jeans und Sportschuhen rumzulaufen ist doch armselig.
> Außerdem punktet man damit bei den Mädels nicht wirklich .
> Man demonstriert über sein äußeres schließlich auch die persönliche Wertschätzung die man seinem Gegenüber bzw. dem gesellschaftlichen Ereigniss entegegenbringt.



Das ist Geschmackssache würd ich sagen. Und das mit den Mädels liegt sicher nicht am T-Shirt...



Jocki schrieb:


> Ich lauf zwar nicht im Maßanzug rum, aber ein schönes Hemd, gute Lederschuhe und meinetwegen Jeans halte ich persönlich schon für passendere Freizeitkleidung.



Man könnte diesen "Stiel" auch armselig finden


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

ist doch auch Altersabhängig, oder?

Alter 10-20 
BMX oder Dirt'ler
knappes Budget, erste Freundinnen, löchrige, weite runterhängende Jeans für Bike und Freizeit. Meist mit Mütze und insgesamt sehr cooles auftreten

Alter 20-30
All Mountain oder Downhill
ständig wechselnde Beziehungen. Erstes eigenes Geld wird in hippe, großflächig bedruckte Shirts von FOX o.ä. investiert......man muss zeigen was man hat.

Alter 30-40
der ambitionierte CC-Biker, jetzt verheiratet trägt in seiner Freizeit Hemden. Beim Biken werden jetzt die eng anliegenden Trikot's bevorzugt. (kann auch am wachsenden Bauch liegen).


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

Armselig?! 
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr unter Hemden bzw. Lederschuhen versteht, aber ich glaube ihr denkt da alle an euren verschrobenen Physiklehrer oder sowas.

Heutzutage trägt man das gleiche Grundprinzip etwas anders!


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Armselig?!
> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr unter Hemden bzw. Lederschuhen versteht, aber ich glaube ihr denkt da alle an euren verschrobenen Physiklehrer oder sowas.
> 
> Heutzutage trägt man das gleiche Grundprinzip etwas anders!



na so ......Hemd und weisse Lederschuhe 



wobei Crocket ja sogar ein Shirt anhatte


----------



## RobkicK (2. August 2007)

_Hemd und Jeans ist Uniform für Maschinenbaustudenten  Geht gar nicht. Noch schlimmer ist Jeans & Sakko. _

Oder Adiletten und ne* Jocki*nghose. Sorry Jocki, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber mußte das jetzt loswerden


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Alter 30-40
> der ambitionierte CC-Biker, jetzt verheiratet trägt in seiner Freizeit Hemden. Beim Biken werden jetzt die eng anliegenden Trikot's bevorzugt. (kann auch am wachsenden Bauch liegen).



Ich bin 31 und verheiratet.. der Bauch schrumpft gerade eher... Hemden trage ich auf Hochzeiten, besitze aber immerhin ein Biketrikot weil es so schön praktisch ist, es ist aber ganz schwarz. 


Ich weiss aber was Du meinst: Es ist schon erschreckend, wieviele Leute meinen dass Sie so eine Metamorphose vom "Bengel" zum Spiesser mitmachen müssen. Vom Bong zum Reihenhaus in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. August 2007)

jetzt muss doch mal eine Lanze für Jocki brechen.

ich trage auch ab und zu ein Hemd....allerdings stopf ich's nicht in die Hose....das geht nämlich garnicht. Das gleiche gilt für Schuhe......solange die nicht hochglanzpoliert bzw. lackiert sind trage ich auch Lederschuhe. Is besser für's Fussklima......aber das versteht man eben erst mit über 30. 

so....jetzt gebt's mir


----------



## RobkicK (2. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber was Du meinst: Es ist schon erschreckend, wieviele Leute meinen dass Sie so eine Metamorphose vom "Bengel" zum Spiesser mitmachen müssen. Vom Bong zum Reihenhaus in 10 Jahren.



So isses! 


Oder das andere Extrem, die Leute, die immer 20 bleiben wollen und mit ->35
immer noch auf Discos an den Bars rumhängen


----------



## Jocki (2. August 2007)

jetzt bin ich aber doch mal gespannt- was tragt ihr denn dann so?

Meine Hemden stecken in der Hose, sind schmal geschnitten, meine Lederschuhe extravagant, lang und spitz, natürlich auf Hochglanz poliert, meine Gürtelfarbe passt zu den Schuhen und meine Uhr ist nicht von Polar. Ich bin wohl doch mehr poser wie spießer.

Hemden aus der Hose hängen zu lassen find ich furchtbar, genauso wie kurzarmhemden oder hemden die so schlecht geschnitten sind dass man sie dreimal um den bauch wickeln kann.
Schuhe müssen sauber sein, aber bitte charakter haben.
Sakko zur Jeans ist schwierig- eigentlich kann das nur tom ford tragen.

Außerdem finde ich dass ein Mann immer so gut gekleidet und gepflegt sein sollte
wie er es von seiner Frau erwartet.

Also wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobkicK (2. August 2007)

na Jeans & T-Shirts und das obwohl ich schon 30 bin


----------



## TeamJung (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich dass ein Mann immer so gut gekleidet und gepflegt sein sollte
> wie er es von seiner Frau erwartet.



1. trage ich keine BH`s
2. brauche ich nicht so lange im Bad wie meine Freundin
3. bin ich nicht Metro

 

Hemden in die Hose stecken geht garnicht... 

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> ...
> Also wie siehts bei euch aus?


grausam. aber ich hab das glück,
dass es auf arbeit egal ist.
- unrasiert
- bw shirt, oliv
- beige stoffhose

frei nach hans söllner: blos stinke derf ma net


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> jetzt muss doch mal eine Lanze für Jocki brechen.
> 
> ich trage auch ab und zu ein Hemd....allerdings stopf ich's nicht in die Hose....das geht nämlich garnicht. Das gleiche gilt für Schuhe......solange die nicht hochglanzpoliert bzw. lackiert sind trage ich auch Lederschuhe. Is besser für's Fussklima......aber das versteht man eben erst mit über 30.
> 
> so....jetzt gebt's mir



OK, also wenn man den Bauch verstecken will und zu Käsefüßen neigt...


----------



## Backfisch (2. August 2007)

Extrabreit schrieb:
			
		

> Â»â¦Ich bin bunt, und meine Hose tut, als wÃ¤r sie aus Leder:
> Seht mich an, mich, die schwarzrote Supersau!
> Irgendwie liebt oder haÃt mich jeder â
> bin ich krank, bin ich schÃ¶n, bin ich stoned oder bin ich blau ?
> ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. August 2007)

..,-


----------



## polo (2. August 2007)

ihr seid doch eh alle so häßlich, daß es wurscht ist, was ihr anzieht. im übrigen galube ich kaum, daß alle surfer quiksilver tragen, alle snowboarder burton. klar ist aber, daß jeder depp vans anhat.


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. August 2007)

ohne vans hat man doch null streetcredibility


----------



## jooonas (2. August 2007)

hat man was???? ich versteh des wort nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

straßendreck


----------



## Fretchen (2. August 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Dein armer erster Freund....wohnt bestimmt immer noch Zuhause
> 
> Ich hoffe dein Mann hatte bei eurer Hochtzeit wenigstens ein Hemd an
> Über eine Krawatte brauchen wir ja jetzt nicht diskutieren



Ja ich habe einen Informanten - er wohnt immer noch bei Mutti im Haus (35 is er jetzt glaub ich).

Nein hatte er nicht (hab Hochzeitsbilder bei meinen Fotos).


----------



## Fretchen (2. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber doch mal gespannt- was tragt ihr denn dann so?
> 
> Meine Hemden stecken in der Hose, sind schmal geschnitten, meine Lederschuhe extravagant, lang und spitz, natürlich auf Hochglanz poliert, meine Gürtelfarbe passt zu den Schuhen und meine Uhr ist nicht von Polar. Ich bin wohl doch mehr poser wie spießer.
> 
> ...



Na ich bin glücklich, das ich die Klamotten von meinem Mann auch tragen kann.
Hab vor nem halben Jahr mein komplettes Make up weggeschmissen, aber ich trag auch schon mal ein Sommerkleid  , ein Top, ein St. Pauli-T-Shirt...... 
Aber wenn (alle) Tattoos frei liegen guckt eh keiner mehr was ich anhab


----------



## Magicforce (2. August 2007)

> Zitat von Jocki  Beitrag anzeigen
> Vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu alt (30) aber ich bin der Meinung, die Menschheit könnte mal wieder mehr wert auf ein gepflegteres äußeres legen. Immer nur in T-shirts mit Logoaufdruck, Jeans und Sportschuhen rumzulaufen ist doch armselig.
> Außerdem punktet man damit bei den Mädels nicht wirklich .
> Man demonstriert über sein äußeres schließlich auch die persönliche Wertschätzung die man seinem Gegenüber bzw. dem gesellschaftlichen Ereigniss entegegenbringt.
> ...


Word ! 

@Jocki
Du bist bestimmt auch so´n Polohemdkragenaufsteller 
ich frag´mich nur wie man mit so wenig Worten soviel Dünnsenf von sich geben....aber Dein Problem  
zum Thema ..was bike Klamotten oder Marke angeht..find die Straßenklamotten von Race Face ganz nett von der Art her...
ansonsten trag´ich auch mit weit über 30 noch Jeans, Kaputzenpulli und Turnschuhe..ja auch Vans..habe sogar noch mein erstes Paar das hatte kürzlich Silberhochzeit ..zu der Zeit wurde man damit noch komisch angesehen und Chuck Taylor hielten die meisten höchstens für einen der Austauschschüler aus der Parallelklasse  
na klar ich habe auch Lederschuhe, aber außer ´nem Paar Caterpillar Boots (letzten Winter, genau 2 mal angehabt ) und nem Paar Timberland..habe ich die zuletzt bei meinem Umzug vor ca. vier Jahren in ´ner großen Adidas Tasche gesehen ..vermute die ist im Keller.. 
sehe es nämlich gar nicht ein das ich mich für irgendwen verkleiden sollte, war deswegen auch konsequenter Weise letztes Jahr nicht auf der Hochzeit meiner Schwester ..soweit kommt das nicht ..


> Zitat von Extrabreit
> »Ich bin bunt, und meine Hose tut, als wär sie aus Leder:
> Seht mich an, mich, die schwarzrote Supersau!
> Irgendwie liebt oder haßt mich jeder 
> ...


@Backfisch 
wirst mir immer sympathischer  
hab´die Jungs hier letztes Jahr noch live gesehen ..


----------



## Mauricio (2. August 2007)

KiK , was sonst?


----------



## LautSprecher (2. August 2007)

Alles von Gemini in Stuttgart. Dh Queen of Darkness, Living Death Souls, Bäres, Aderlass, Sektor1 , Mode Wichtig  Underground, Chucks, gaaanz viele Killernieten und natürlich schwarze Haare. Ich weiß, ich bin nicht der typische Biker  
mfG schwarzer LautSprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-racing (2. August 2007)

MTBasti schrieb:


> [/IMG]sowas wie Fox käme für mich nicht in Frage. Wieso Werbung machen und dafür auch noch bezahlen?


 
Servus,

Du Glücklicher bekommst natürlich Deine Shirts für umme und da Du keine Werbung machen willst, wirst Du diese, nachdem Du sie gekauft hast in den Kleiderschrank hängen  !!!

Klingt sehr logisch !

Fährst bestimmt auch ein Auto oder Bike ohne Hersteller  .

Das alles hat doch mit Werbung machen und bezahlen müssen nix zu tun. Sag doch einfach, dass Dir die Klamotten nicht gefallen oder zu teuer sind, das verstehen und vor allem akzeptieren hier alle !

Die Ursprungsfrage war doch auch, welche Marke sich am ehesten mit "biken" verbinden läßt und da ist nun mal FOX näher dran als Deine Marken !!! Das ist nun mal so  .

Trotzdem schön und stylisch die Shirts !!!

Ride FOX
fox-racing


----------



## Grizzly71 (3. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber doch mal gespannt- was tragt ihr denn dann so?
> 
> Meine Hemden stecken in der Hose, sind schmal geschnitten, meine Lederschuhe extravagant, lang und spitz, natürlich auf Hochglanz poliert, meine Gürtelfarbe passt zu den Schuhen und meine Uhr ist nicht von Polar. Ich bin wohl doch mehr poser wie spießer.
> 
> ...



jetzt gibst Du aber alles..... 

Deine extravaganten Slipper sind bestimmt solche lauten "Klapper"-Schuhe. Das kann ich schon bei Frauen nicht ausstehen......du hörst sie lange bevor sie da sind!!

was mich aber brennend interessiert:

- Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen wenn Du biken gehst?
- Was ziehst Du zum biken an?
- Hast Du das Trikot dann auch in der Hose stecken?  
- Passt denn die Schuhfarbe dann auch immer zur Trikotfarbe?
- Gehst Du überhaupt bei nassem, matschigen Wetter biken? Du, bzw. Dein Outfit könntet ja dreckig werden
- Wie machst Du das mit Deiner Frisur? Trägst Du überhaupt einen Helm?
.


----------



## Jocki (3. August 2007)

Beim Biken hab ich ne abgeschnittene 19 Euro Adidastrekkinghose an, ein uraltes Funktionshirt mit abblätterndem Schriftzug, meine Haare sind 12 mm kurz geschnitten und Dreck stört mich da auch nicht. Ist ja schließlich Sport und kein Schönheitswettbewerb. (Ok, fürs Rennrad hab ich sogar ne Assoshose)

Ich seh nur nicht ein warum ich in meiner Freizeit (wenn ich mal keinen Sport mache) auch noch so aussehen soll als würd ich gleich aufs Skateboard springen).

Ich gebs ja ehrlich zu ich bin Modefreak und kann mich für schöne Kleidung begeistern, genauso wie andere zum sabbern anfangen wenn sie ein Scott Scale sehen- ist genauso sinnvoll oder sinnlos.

Man sieht es ja auch an euren Aussagen, ein gepflegtes Äußeres hat heute offensichtlich nur noch einen sehr geringen Stellenwert, dass finde ich sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## Magicforce (3. August 2007)

@Stormrider
Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.. 
und was zur Hölle sind "Schuhe mit Charakter" ..sind das die, die den eigenen ersetzen..?


> Deine extravaganten Slipper sind bestimmt solche lauten "Klapper"-Schuhe. Das kann ich schon bei Frauen nicht ausstehen......du hörst sie lange bevor sie da sind!!


LOL ..Clownsschuhe.., sehen meist aus als wären sie drei Nummern zu groß  
und komischerweise kommt in jedem Post mindestens einmal das Wort Frau vor...für mich klingt das doch sehr nach Kompensation ....mit Modebewußtsein hat das wahrscheinlich am wenigsten zu tun..


----------



## Jocki (3. August 2007)

@magicforce: Bitte erklär mir doch mal wie sich deiner Meinung nach ein "echter Mann" modisch orientieren soll.

Ich mach da offensichtlich einiges falsch.


----------



## Magicforce (3. August 2007)

es gibt kein richtig oder falsch in dem Sinne...nicht ich bin es der "Vorurteile" oder wie immer Du es nennen willst, gegenüber anders gekleideten hat..und was modisch ist oder nicht liegt wie so vieles im Auge des Betrachters..
ich finde meine Klamotten durchaus modisch, auch wenn DU das vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen kannst..es ist lediglich anders..aber das bin ich und nicht irgend etwas, das ich meine darstellen zu müssen ..aus was für Gründen auch immer.. 
ich lass´die Menschen rumlaufen wie sie wollen...
wenn man in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt von falsch oder richtig reden kann,dann vielleicht das man sich den Style aus den falschen Gründen aussucht..bzw. das man genau dies nicht macht..
zumindest das macht IMHO einen "echten Mann" aus..wobei ich betonen möchte dass das Deine Wortwahl war..
wenn es Dir Spaß macht Dir "Deinen" Kleidungsstil von Men´s Health & Co diktieren zu lassen ..Bitteschön...
muss auch jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen ...wahrscheinlich siehst Du die Dinge in 20 Jahren auch vielleicht- aber auch nur vielleicht, etwas anders..


----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2007)

Jocki schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja auch an euren Aussagen, ein gepflegtes Äußeres hat heute offensichtlich nur noch einen sehr geringen Stellenwert, dass finde ich sehr bedauerlich.



Was haben ein Knasthaarschnitt und der Verzicht auf T-Shirts mit "gepflegt" zu tun?


----------



## Magicforce (3. August 2007)

seeeehr bedauerlich....ROFL...


----------



## polo (3. August 2007)

wie wär's, wenn ihr mit dem zickenkram aufhört, stattdessen mal ein bilder von euch postet und andere darüber abstimmen laßt?


----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> wie wär's, wenn ihr mit dem zickenkram aufhört, stattdessen mal ein bilder von euch postet und andere darüber abstimmen laßt?



OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesthor (3. August 2007)

ich trage das was mir gefällt.Und da geht das Spektrum weit auseinander neben Hemd und Poloshirt wird auch Situationsbedingt auch gern in T-Shirt oder irgendwelchen Sportshirts rumgelaufen,eben je nachdem was man wo und ggf. auch mit wem macht 
Warum sollte ich versuchen wollen durch meine Kleidung (im "normalen Leben") meine Freizeitbeschäftigungen zum Ausdruck zubringen ?
Dann müsste ich ja jeden Wochentag einen neuen Look haben - nur am Wocheende bleibt dann immer ein "powered by greygoose vodka" shirt an...also ne  

Klamotten passend zu irgendeiner art von Gruppierung ist bis vllt 17-18 machbar wo jeder mal Gangster,Skater,Hip Hopper,Punk,Raver,etc. ist - allerdings wohl er um zu rebellieren...


Aber am wichtigsten ist doch am ende des tages nur - egal ob gut oder spärlich gebaut,hauptsache unterm shirt ne ehrliche haut.Also niemals verstellen und sich selbst representen,dann klappts in jedem Aufzug 

keep on ridin' und bleibt gesund


----------



## kor90 (3. August 2007)

vielleicht adidas eyewear, giro, sixsixone und fox 3essen in der neuen freeride sind parr mtbler mit freizeitklamotten z.B. Rob J, Richie Schley und so bikepark oberammergau? wie isn der so schreibt mir bitte über pm.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> wie wär's, wenn ihr mit dem zickenkram aufhört, stattdessen mal ein bilder von euch postet und andere darüber abstimmen laßt?


Der einzig sinnvolle Beiträg in diesem unsäglich miserablen Thread...


----------



## Magicforce (3. August 2007)

> Zitat von polo  Beitrag anzeigen
> wie wär's, wenn ihr mit dem zickenkram aufhört, stattdessen mal ein bilder von euch postet und andere darüber abstimmen laßt?





> Der einzig sinnvolle Beiträg in diesem unsäglich miserablen Thread...


dann geht doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran..  
ach was soll´s mache ich halt den Anfang..
das hier ist der letzte Schrei..


----------



## krümel72 (3. August 2007)

Also ich trage gerne Fox, RaceFace etc. T-Shirts. Die Leute dürfen gerne sehen was ich in meiner Freizeit mache. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das ich schon über 30 bin und krampfhaft einen auf jugendlich machen will 
Und zu dem Thema Knastfrisur : meine Haare sind exakt 1mm lang, und ich war noch nie im Knast.  Frechheit sowas.


----------



## jooonas (11. August 2007)

also in der neuen freeride, hab ich im internet geseh, sieht man jetzt was die pros tragen, nachdem sie fertig sind mit biken... vielleicht kann einer sagen wies aussschaut, denn ich hab die freeride nicht =))

gruß


----------



## patrick78 (5. Dezember 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> PS: Mädels in Ballerinas und Leggins mit Taschen, die scheinbar den Axelschweiß auffangen sollen steinigen!



das unterschreib ich dir 100%ig
shiiiit tussis...


----------



## swe68 (5. Dezember 2007)

patrick78 schrieb:


> das unterschreib ich dir 100%ig
> shiiiit tussis...



Und dafür wärmst Du den Thread wieder auf?

@ Fretchen
wie können Leggings Taschen haben, die den Achselschweiß auffangen sollen?


----------



## patrick78 (5. Dezember 2007)

lies es doch nicht, wenns dich stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (5. Dezember 2007)

Unterhaltsame Diskussion hier....

Nun, um auf die Frage von YGLT etwas einzugehen. Ich vermute einfach, dass bisher noch keiner der Produktmanager von Gore, Sugoi oder PI (um ein paar hier zu nennen) auf die Idee gekommen ist, eine echte Freizeitlinie entwerfen zu lassen. Wundert mich eigentlich auch ein bisschen. Hersteller wie Nike, Puma und Addidas machen es ja seit Jahren sehr erfolgreich vor und streichen hier riesen Gewinne ein. Anderseits ist das ja vlt. sogar das Argument, warum reine Bikebekleidungshersteller nicht in diesen hart umkämpften Markt eintreten wollen und ihren Focus auf die Bedürfnisse von Bikern liegen. Hmmm.....schwierig......

Privat renne ich am liebsten mit Klamotten rum, die mir einfach gefallen und zum Anlass passen. Das kann ein Shirt mit einem Motiv von irgendeinem Hersteller, "selbstgemachtes" T-Shirt oder ganz einfaches Shirt (uni) aus dem 5er Pack von REAL sein. Jeans trage ich am liebsten von Diesel und Schuhe sind seit Ewigkeiten schon immer Airwalk, Vans oder Gola geblieben. Hat auch wenig damit zu tun, wie alt man ist, wie einer hier behauptet hat: "man ist 35 und will sich wie 20 fühlen" oder so ähnlich. Ich bin 33 und ich finde, dass nicht meine Turnschuhe, sondern meine Lebenseinstellung mich jünger macht. Da ich seit über 10 Jahren in der Finanzbranche tätig bin, trage ich auch Anzüge und fühle mich darin ebenfalls sehr wohl. Wobei ich hier auch ein paar bestimmte Marken am liebsten wähle. Dazwischen gibt es eine Kombination von Hemden mit Jeans und schwarzen Lederschuhen. Eins finde ich aber absolut unmöglich, nämlich Jeans mit Sakko! (wollte ich schon immer mal loswerden)

Und hier extra nur für polo zwei sehr kontrastreiche Bsp. (wobei die zweite Combo ich auch schon im Büro an hatte  )


----------



## aradriel (9. Dezember 2007)

In meiner Freizeit trag ich nen Kartoffelsack. Das hat sich bewährt.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2007)

Ride more....post less


----------



## Cpace (11. Dezember 2007)

YGLT schrieb:


> Guten tach!
> Surfer tragen Quiksilver in ihrer Freizeit, Snowboarder Burton, Skater ês/carhartt/vans etc.
> Doch was macht einen Biker in der Fußgängerzone erkennbar, wenn er mal nicht aufm Rad ist?
> 
> ...




Öhm, mein Schrank ist zu großen Teilen mit  gefüllt, Jeans, Hemden, Polos, T-Shirts, Schuhe, dazu ein paar günstigere Sachen. Ich fahr im Monat ~500km, bei mir sind eher die Oberschenkel markant, nicht die Kleidung...also ich meine an den Oberschenklen erkennt man eher dass einer öfter radelt als an den Klamotten 

Ahso, spezielle Radkleidung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht für nötig befunden, hab mir lediglich ne ordentliche Jacke und ne billige Regenhose besorgt. Es gibt zwar Leute die sagen dass ich spinne, aber ich hab auch bei 60km am Stück nie Probleme mit meinen Jeans gehabt.




stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ist doch auch Altersabhängig, oder?
> 
> Alter 10-20
> BMX oder Dirt'ler
> ...



Habe öfter mal ne Mütze auf, bin solo, gebe mein Geld fürs Rad und für sinnlose Dinge aus, lasse mir die Klamotten von meinen Eltern kaufen, trage öfter mal Hemden und hab leichte Bierbauchansätze. In welche Altersgruppe sollte ich mich einreihen?? ^^


----------



## Leinetiger (11. Dezember 2007)

Schuhe: Vans
Hose: Frauenabteilung von H&M, natürlich die Röhren 
T-Shirt: Kinderabteilung von H&M


----------



## Fretchen (11. Dezember 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> Und dafür wärmst Du den Thread wieder auf?
> 
> @ Fretchen
> wie können Leggings Taschen haben, die den Achselschweiß auffangen sollen?



Ne ich such jetzt net meinen Beitrag, aber ich habe wohl diese posierlichen Handtaschen gemeint die unter der Axel klemmen und in die frau, wenn schon Lippenstift und der Autoschlüssel drin sind, nur noch mit größter Kraftanstrengung ein Notfalltampon dazuquetschen kann.........
Aber nachdem ich mir niedliche Stiefelchen gekauft hab, kann ich meine Klappe ja nicht mehr soweit aufreißen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

